# New tank setup



## robbie_74 (Oct 28, 2013)

Hi all

Im new to cichlids & am after some advice...

i have a current setup of a rio 180 & have just started cycling a new 240 4 days ago.

in my current tank i have a 10" bgk which i plan on moving to the the 240, i have selected a few fish i would like to add to the tank but wanted to check with yous b4 i do.

2x blue acara
2-3x clown loaches
1x blue dolphin
1x rainbow cichlid
1x eartheater ciclid
1x yellow lab
1x spotted severum 
1x Cichlasoma ellioti
1x fontosa ( MAYBE AT A LATER DATE )

all are about 4-5cm

do you think i can keep these all together, will they pick on the BGK?
i have tried to select peaceful cichlids to try & keep harmony in the tank, but am a little worried about them being from different regions.

I already have setup a hide out for the bgk & obviously will setup plently of rocks & caves for the cichs?

any thoughts on comments would be much appreciated.

Thanks

rob


----------



## robbie_74 (Oct 28, 2013)

Can anyone advise me??


----------



## Pseudeotropheus BB (Jan 24, 2013)

Robbie, it would be best to provide some key information: Tank dimension and filtration for the 240. It is highly recommended that you do not mix cichlids for various reasons. You need to determine if you want the tank to house African, South American or Central American Cichlids. Furthermore if you decide that African Cichlids from Lake Malawi are your choice you will need to decide if you want to house mbuna or peacocks/haps. Once you make that determination I am sure folks will be more inclined to jump in with a response.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Is the 10" bgk a black ghost knife?


----------



## robbie_74 (Oct 28, 2013)

Deeda said:


> Is the 10" bgk a black ghost knife?


Yes it is


----------



## robbie_74 (Oct 28, 2013)

Pseudeotropheus BB said:


> Robbie, it would be best to provide some key information: Tank dimension and filtration for the 240. It is highly recommended that you do not mix cichlids for various reasons. You need to determine if you want the tank to house African, South American or Central American Cichlids. Furthermore if you decide that African Cichlids from Lake Malawi are your choice you will need to decide if you want to house mbuna or peacocks/haps. Once you make that determination I am sure folks will be more inclined to jump in with a response.


tank dimensions are Length 1200mm, Height 550mm, and Width 410mm. 
At the moment i only have a eheim 2217, but have a 1000 L/H external filter coming any day now.
With regards to fish, i only really bought the tank to house the BGK & some new fish & just thought cichlids would be a nice addition.
I chose the cichlids i mentioned after alot of reading up on them & seeing that they are the calmer/least aggressive ones, *** seen plenty of ppl online that have mixed all of them with no problems, I just wanted to ask some ppl in the know.

thanks again

rob


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

I've never kept any knife fish but from my brief search, it is recommended to keep them with more docile fish such as tetras, gouramis and angelfish. The BGK is a rather shy fish and will not do well with aggressive fish or those that might pick at their delicate finnage.


----------



## robbie_74 (Oct 28, 2013)

Well i bought some starter fish for the tank, 3x tiger barbs & 3x danios had them in there for a week then added 2x blue acara on wednesday.
Woke up this morning & the acara have laid & fertilized about 50 eggs, wasent expecting that & what devoted parents they are.

Was gonna move the bgk in on wednesday, but will have to put him on hold for now.

will move the other fish out into my suns tank as soon as possible to give the fry a sporting chance.

Will let you know the outcome


----------



## BC in SK (Aug 11, 2012)

I would definitely reconsider the idea of purchasing the blue dolphin, frontosa and even the severum. Your tanks are very much on the small size for these cichlids . 240 litres = 63 U.S. gallons; 180 litres=48 U.S gallons.

Aggression is relative. IME, a yellow lab is less aggressive then other mbuna, but still a fairly aggressive cichlid (especially compared to something like a rainbow cichlid). Earth eater cichlid could mean many , many different species ...... very different sizes and different temperaments. Need a scientific name.
I have no experience with BGK but I sort of doubt few of these cichlids would make suitable tankmates, especially in these size of tanks.


----------



## Bamboo (Jan 12, 2011)

I'll concur with some comments on here .... your tank is too small for most of those fish you mentioned on the list. Honestly, you would probably be a lot happier getting two or three " earth eaters " Geophagus species and a school of 15-20 tetras, ie Bleeding hearts, Columbian Blue/Reds, Red Seprae .... make it a two or three species tank .. IMO and experience, it's much more pleasant to look at.


----------

